# Cool new Wheel Inserts



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

If you haven't seen them a guy over in England has been selling wheel inserts and wheels. I bought some of both here is a look mat the inserts inside XT wheels. I ground down the inside of the wheels a little , I need to grind them some more so the set back a little deeper. His ebay name is ant1969hill I also got some very nice decals for a Ferrari 512M



















They fit the rears of JW's AFX Wheel pack and if you ask JW to open increase the size of the top layer cut on the front wheels they would fit it also.

Roger Corrie


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Roger,
Go check my thread. I have been using Tony's stuff for a while now. Cool stuff. His username is 706hemi here on HT. It's not until you see the inserts in person that you really get to see the detail.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

those look pretty sweet!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ya Tony sent me some with my last body purchases...they look awesome I just can't decide where to use them...so many cars not enough inserts lol.. I know Tony will be happy to sell me some more..heehehe


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Does he have a web site? Great looking wheels! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

*my ears been burning!*

hey you guys! you been talkin' bout me???!!!!! yeah, thats my stuff, my ebay i.d is ant1969hill, i have been selling custom ho parts for a couple of years now, used 706hemi cos i didnt wont people thinking i had joined up to pedal my wares!!!, kiwi dave is my rolling advert for quite a bit of my stuff! thanks dave for that, like a lot of guys on ht, i think his work is outstanding,

roger, thanks for those kind words, that cobra daytona looks real smart with that wheel choice, 

coach, will always cut a deal with ht guys, anyone can pm me about parts they need, stuff you see in my hemi shop thread is normally availale for sale, will always do the best deals i can, (would like to do better but fact is since losing my job in july last year slot cars have been helping to pay the bills!) plus always happy to consider any body/parts ideas other members may have,

roadrunner, i have been trying to update my website for what seems forever but sometime this month i will start updating it, wheels and inserts should be first on the list, its just an info only site at the moment so apologies for the quality if you check it out now, its www.custom-fx.info 

here is a picture of the 10 photo etched designs i have at the moment, also the bbs "wire" style wheels (bottom left) will be available soon in stainless steel, doing these for the 1960's chaparral can am style race cars










take it easy all,
tony


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

706 hemi How about some pic of your drag track ? lendell


----------

